# Whats is the best custom rom right now?



## babyjake

Im currently running Tweakstock 2.1 FP1 but, for some reason its a bit sluggish. Is this is best rom for the Charge currently ?


----------



## dSlice

I hate to say it, but you're on it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## babyjake

i figured i may just need to do some more tweaks


----------



## dwitherell

babyjake said:


> Im currently running Tweakstock 2.1 FP1 but, for some reason its a bit sluggish. Is this is best rom for the Charge currently ?


Sorry to hear things are not quite to your liking - In what way is it sluggish (i.e. what apps do you see it in)? Has it always been sluggish? If so - what is the non-sluggish comparative? If not, any changes/updates/tweaks made near the onset of noticing the sluggishness?
I'm a supporter of options - have you tried to give Eclipse a spin? Maybe that one will play nicer with your phone.


----------



## jco23

also consider the kernel you are on could be contributing to it as well - not to say one is better than the other, but there a few out there...


----------



## p2kmafia

See my post in the "my first 4G phone" for some good tweaks for you to run that should help


----------



## lazarus0000

Here's the issue - I've bounced back and forth over the past year and a half on just about all the custom ROMs that have been made for the Charge. By far, the two best have been Tweaked and Eclipse. Right now, I'm running Tweaked 2.1 and it's the best there is. But there's a caveat! I used this ROM without problem with the FP1 kernel. No problems at all and snappy as can be! But as soon as I loaded an alternate kernel (CWMd PBJT and also ODINd 2.1 with Imosyn's), down the tubes responsiveness went, right then and there. So much so, that I had to wipe the phone again and do a clean install (Odin) to get the non-Imosyn kernel back. Bummer - I was loving the custom boot and shutdown screens and, as far as I'm concerned, Voodoo Sound is a must have but the Imosyn kernel just is not up to speed yet. Now that I'm back on the FP1 kernel, viola!, all good again.

As always, thanks to all the developers who make this phone a treat - when I first got it, there was little development and the phone was an under-powered drag. Now that I can rock with Eclipse or Tweaked, this phone is a pleasure and gets the job done with room to spare!


----------



## aaronDroid80

lazarus0000 said:


> Here's the issue - I've bounced back and forth over the past year and a half on just about all the custom ROMs that have been made for the Charge. By far, the two best have been Tweaked and Eclipse. Right now, I'm running Tweaked 2.1 and it's the best there is. But there's a caveat! I used this ROM without problem with the FP1 kernel. No problems at all and snappy as can be! But as soon as I loaded an alternate kernel (CWMd PBJT and also ODINd 2.1 with Imosyn's), down the tubes responsiveness went, right then and there. So much so, that I had to wipe the phone again and do a clean install (Odin) to get the non-Imosyn kernel back. Bummer - I was loving the custom boot and shutdown screens and, as far as I'm concerned, Voodoo Sound is a must have but the Imosyn kernel just is not up to speed yet. Now that I'm back on the FP1 kernel, viola!, all good again.
> 
> As always, thanks to all the developers who make this phone a treat - when I first got it, there was little development and the phone was an under-powered drag. Now that I can rock with Eclipse or Tweaked, this phone is a pleasure and gets the job done with room to spare!


As far as I know, the only FP1 kernels available are stock and pbj.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## bl00tdi

Another user here that's very pleased with tweaked 2.1 (+ solid ICS theme) using the stock kernel. The battery life is phenomenal and everything is snappy. Voodoo sound plus scratches my itch for great sound and all the other stuff i can do without, ext4 included.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Falcyn

lazarus0000 said:


> Here's the issue - I've bounced back and forth over the past year and a half on just about all the custom ROMs that have been made for the Charge. By far, the two best have been Tweaked and Eclipse. Right now, I'm running Tweaked 2.1 and it's the best there is. But there's a caveat! I used this ROM without problem with the FP1 kernel. No problems at all and snappy as can be! But as soon as I loaded an alternate kernel (CWMd PBJT and also ODINd 2.1 with Imosyn's), down the tubes responsiveness went, right then and there. So much so, that I had to wipe the phone again and do a clean install (Odin) to get the non-Imosyn kernel back. Bummer - I was loving the custom boot and shutdown screens and, as far as I'm concerned, Voodoo Sound is a must have but the Imosyn kernel just is not up to speed yet. Now that I'm back on the FP1 kernel, viola!, all good again.
> 
> As always, thanks to all the developers who make this phone a treat - when I first got it, there was little development and the phone was an under-powered drag. Now that I can rock with Eclipse or Tweaked, this phone is a pleasure and gets the job done with room to spare!


imoseyon's kernel is extremely outdated (6+ months) and no longer supported or updated. The only thing it's good for at this point is converting from RFS to EXT4 before flashing PBJ.

As far as the FP1 PBJ kernel goes, a lot of people, myself included, have ended up with decreased and/or erratic performance compared to FP1 stock. Some have said they've fixed it by tweaking the minfree settings, but since I personally seem to get both better performance and battery life with the stock kernel that's what I'm sticking with.

It looks like imnuts is also trying to sell his Charge, which -- this is purely speculation, mind you -- may mean PBJ is at the end of its development as well.


----------



## babyjake

Thanks guys i think thats my problem is that im using the PBJ kernel i havent converted to ext4 which i might try but, now that you mention it I think I was running better with Stock kernel


----------



## Droidianslip

I had lots of problems with lag with PBJ, so I went back to using the stock kernel on Tweaked 2.1.


----------



## bl00tdi

Hell yes I knew i wasn't going crazy. Tried 0524 PBJ and went to stock and loving it. Better memory management, less lag, and muuuch better battery life. With that said, I thank imnuts for his contributions to the droid charge community. I had great results with the previous iterations of PBJT.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice

I also went back to the stock kernel, the phone is behaving again. I wonder what makes the stock one with better? It's a shame though, I liked the custom parts of PBJT.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

You might have a bad install, mine works fine and I'm under clocked, getting 15+ hours of battery life on 4G with moderate usage using juice defender


----------



## bl00tdi

"Works fine" is a very subjective statement. My battery life is much much better than before and so is the memory management, by a wide margin. Granted i also switched roms at the same time, but i can't remember my battery life ever being this good with the recent PBJT releases, regardless of the rom i was running at the time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia

well what's your battery life like then??


----------



## dSlice

So far the stock kernel has been treating me well. I started listening to music with 75% of a battery left, I played 8 hours of Pandora and actually had 25% of the battery left, normally it would have been dead way before then. Stock FTW!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

Nice! 8 hours of pandora haha god I love unlimited data


----------



## Falcyn

If it were just one or two people with PBJ issues then I might buy that's it a bad install, but it seems like more people have problems than not. The only conclusion I can come to is that there's an actual issue with the kernel.


----------



## OsoRemby

I've used tweaked and eclipse and the best setup for me is FP1 debloated with 524 pbj kernel. Sounds crazy but, this has been the best for me

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Loustsoul

I change roms regularly but always come back to tweak.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## froyobaggins

I go back and forth but have always liked eclipse better in terms of smoothness and responsiveness. It doesn't have any of the memory issues I've had with tweaked, and works perfectly with pbj. I haven't tried the latest tweaked with stock kernel, but have tried it with pbj and all the tweaks available out there (tweaks in tweak tools, overclocking, ics fugu), only to revert back to my precious eclipse. To each his own. Try them all out.


----------



## andrewjt19

dwitherell said:


> Im currently running Tweakstock 2.1 FP1 but, for some reason its a bit sluggish. Is this is best rom for the Charge currently ?


I have found that it largely depends on the Home launcher you are using. A great launcher for GB is GoLauncher- It doesn't drain hard on the memory or HOLO Launcher which resembles ICS very much and is super stable. NO force closes with HOLO.
TWEAKED is arguably the best (definitely most continued support still).


----------



## cujo6801

froyobaggins said:


> I go back and forth but have always liked eclipse better in terms of smoothness and responsiveness. It doesn't have any of the memory issues I've had with tweaked, and works perfectly with pbj. I haven't tried the latest tweaked with stock kernel, but have tried it with pbj and all the tweaks available out there (tweaks in tweak tools, overclocking, ics fugu), only to revert back to my precious eclipse. To each his own. Try them all out.


Totally digging your user name..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------

